# Schneehöhe im Karwendel



## Fonsi (26. Mai 2008)

High Karwendelkenner,

möchte kommendes Wochenende die große Karwendelrunde fahren.
Kann mir jemand was über die aktuelle Schneelage zwischen Karwendelhaus u. Falkenhütte berichten?
Laut Meteo soll´s diese Woche ja heiß werden. Dann schmelzen evtl. noch einige Zentimeter.
Bitte kurzes Feedback ob sinnvoll o. sinnlos! 

Dankschee!!!

Fonsi


----------



## britta-ox (26. Mai 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=47915828&postcount47915828

sorry, bring den link nicht richtig rein.
guck einfach im Münchner Lokalforum unter "Frühling 2008-was geht schon?",post #154


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg_Markus (27. Mai 2008)

Ich war am Wochenende unterwegs. Karwendeltour ist hoffnungslos. Am Sonntag bin ich zur Proxnalm gefahren, ist südlicher und schneefrei. Beschreibung dazu gibts hier 
http://www.silberregion-karwendel.at/de/131623


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2008)

Fonsi schrieb:


> Bitte kurzes Feedback ob sinnvoll o. sinnlos!


letzteres. pfingsten am plumsjoch noch mind. 200hm schnee. wir hams gar ned probiert
falkenhuette u karwendelhaus sind noch hoeher und schattiger......
am schleimssattel war sonnseitig ab 1450m schnee.
hab ich aber hier alles schon mal geschrieben.......


----------



## Berg_Markus (27. Mai 2008)

... meine Rede!


----------



## ulrj (27. Mai 2008)

War letztes Wochenende zum Wandern im Karwendel.

Plumsjoch ist Richtung Gernalm vollständig frei. Auf der anderen Seite ist noch etwas Schnee. Laut Wirt war der erste Biker direkt an Pfingsten oben. Der ist aber wohl nicht so viel gefahren...

Schleimsattel geht Richtung Gernalm auch, nur noch eine grössere Schneewehe. Hab schon einen Trekkingradfahrer oben gesehen, insgesamt schon einiges los.

Fleischbanksattel sieht Richtung Ochsenalm noch ganz schlecht aus. 2 Meter Wächte am Grad.


----------



## Faunycle (27. Mai 2008)

War am Sonntag von Hinterriss Richtung Hochalmsattel unterwegs. Bis ca. 1500m konnte man fahren, die Schneeschieberei danach habe ich mir geschenkt. Von globaler Erwärmung in diesem Winter wenig zu erkennen.

Reinhard







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (27. Mai 2008)

Sollte die Wetterlage noch einige Zeit so bleiben, wird der Schnee schnell schmelzen. Vor allem unter 2000m.
Aber solange selbst am Rofan noch Altschnee zu sehen ist, würde ich die Karwendelrunde noch nicht fahren. 

http://livecam.feratel.at/cam/maurach/5502/index.jsp?&design=wetteronline


----------



## Berg_Markus (28. Mai 2008)

Der Schnee kam heuer einfach sehr spät. Auch die Hütten machen später auf als sonst: Ich habe mit dem Wirt der Falkenhütte gesprochen, er macht erst am 11.Juni auf. Aber dann... geile Tour: http://www.silberregion-karwendel.at/de/131700
Mit kostenlosen GPS-Tracks!


----------



## cyber-flo (31. Mai 2008)

@Fonsi: Traust du dich morgen bzw. warst du heute unterwegs? Ich wollte nämlich morgen fahren, hab aber keine Lust auf stundenlanges Schieben... Oder war jemand anders heut im Karwendel unterwegs?


----------



## mitm_radl_do (31. Mai 2008)

cyber-flo schrieb:


> ... war jemand anders heut im Karwendel unterwegs?



an die Frage muss ich mich dranhängen, ich bin auf der Suche nach ner aktuellen Info. Ist schon jemand übers Lamsenjoch drüber? Oder wie schauts allgemein aus in einer Höhe von 1900-2000 Meter?
Ich habe vor am Mittwoch übers Lamsenjoch zu biken...  

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2008)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> wie schauts allgemein aus in einer Höhe von 1900-2000 Meter?


zu schitourengehen sicher noch nicht so uebel........


----------



## Berg_Markus (31. Mai 2008)

Lamsenjoch liegt  Schnee... Was geht ist die Proxenalm auf der anderen Seite. Beim örtlichen TVB gibts die Route im Netz. http//www.karwendelgebirge.com 
Ich war heute früh unterwegs.


----------



## skitheworld (1. Juni 2008)

Sers!

Heute Karwendelrund ohne Falkenhütte. Machbar ein paar Restschneefelder zur Abkühlung am Hochalmsattel. Alles in allem perfekter Start. Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Fonsi (2. Juni 2008)

Tag zusammen,

war vergangenes WoEn nicht im Karwendel unterwegs. Die "Schnee- News" waren mir zu eindeutig. 
Bin im Allgäu gefahren, selbst dort hat es in Nordhängen noch Schneefelder bis 1400m hinab.
War also ne gute Entscheidung.

In drei Wochen möchte ich jedoch angreifen, da sollte es endlich mal klappen.

Bis denne,

Fonsi


----------



## skitheworld (2. Juni 2008)

Sers Rob!

Ich denke ja, der Wirt sperrt seine Hütte auch am 9. auf. Werd schon gehen. Vielleicht fahr ich auch rauf und wir treffen uns. Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!
Sers Anderl


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wie war's denn  am letzten Wochenende? Konnte man die Bachdurchquerung machen?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (10. Juni 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie war's denn  am letzten Wochenende? Konnte man die Bachdurchquerung machen?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



da ist doch inzwischen eine brücke...?!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Juni 2008)

Prima, das sich "Dinge und Sachen" weiterentwickeln.   Danke!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## maxa (10. Juni 2008)

na ganz einfach.

die rr-fraktion will schon lange die karwendelrunde fahren.
bald ist es soweit.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Juni 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an planierten Forstautobahen und Fußgängerbrücken im Karwendel prima?


Der Sinn deines Beitrages verschließt sich mir. Ich schiebe es mal auf Langeweile.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Juni 2008)

Brücke hin, Brücke her - wenn du aus meinem "prima" ableitest, dass ich mich darüber freue, dass diese Brücke u.a. auch für uns gebaut worden sei, so ist dir nicht zu helfen. 
Aber wie dem auch sei, bei mir bist du mit deinem Anliegen definitiv an der falschen Stelle. Vielleicht fragst du die für's Plattmachen und Brückenbauen zuständigen Stellen mal nach dem Sinn und kritisierst diese?!
*ICH* hatte nur gefragt, ob die Bachdurchquerung passierbar ist. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Berg_Markus (10. Juni 2008)

Ab diesem Wochenende hat die Falkenhütte wieder offen! 
Toureninfo incl. kostenlosem GPS-Track: http://www.silberregion-karwendel.at/de/131700
Gute Fahrt und ein schöne Tour allerseits!


----------



## anda (10. Juni 2008)

Pfui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kotz: :kotz: 
Brücke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. Juni 2008)

Muss es denn immer Hart sein damit man Spass bekommt..??

das Material, was ja wenn man vernüftiges fährt nicht immer bilig ist, muss das immer mutwillig zerstört werden oder immer die Belastungsgrenze erfahren...??

Haut das MTB doch direkt den Berg runter dann spart ihr euch den REST..!

es soll auch Leute geben die gerne mal im Karwendel auf so einem Forstweg ein paar Höhenmeter fahren wollen, ohne das es durch Flussbetten mit Steinen und Gerölllawinen geht....!!

Ich denke davon lebt die Gegend auch, mehr jedenfalls als von den Tätowierten Hardcore Bikern ...die meist sowieso keine Münzen auf'm Sack haben....und sich die Getränke plus das Essen noch mit auf die Hütten schleppen.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (10. Juni 2008)

Also sollen besser 100 Biker pro Tag den Bach verölen?


----------



## Silberrücken (10. Juni 2008)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Also sollen besser 100 Biker pro Tag den Bach verölen?



ich glaube, jetzt übertreibst du aber ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meilermann (11. Juni 2008)

Gehts nicht ein bisserl Sachlicher - schließlich wollen mehrere nur wissen, wie die Schneelage im Karwendel ist und daran ist ja nichts auszusetzen. 
Nur mal so als "Zwischenruf"
Gruß Ernst


----------



## Didi123 (11. Juni 2008)

Meilermann schrieb:


> ...schließlich wollen mehrere nur wissen, wie die Schneelage im Karwendel ist...



schneelage steht in posting #14, der thread kann also zugespammt werden!


----------



## grisu_112 (11. Juni 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Was ist denn an planierten Forstautobahen und Fußgängerbrücken im Karwendel prima?



Wird man den gezwungen, die Brücke zu nehmen? Wer will, kann doch neben der Brücke durch den Bach fahren.

Gruß
grisu


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (11. Juni 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Am Besten ihr bleibt alle zu Hause.





Das hättest wohl gerne! 

Du kleiner Misanthrop!


----------



## skitheworld (11. Juni 2008)

Leute Leute!

Wir sprechen hier immer noch vom Naturpark Karwendel. Dementsprechend sollten wir uns auch verhalten. Es reicht schon was mit der Eng passiert und weiterhin passieren wird, genauso wie der Grabstein am Isarursprung. Ich selbst finde die Brücke lächerlich. Es gab nichts schöneres als an heissen Tagen durch den Bach zu latschen. Ausserdem zähle auch ich zu den Bikern die ihr Essen mit nehmen weil ich keinen Bock darauf habe mich an den berühmten Karwendelplätzen mit halb München nach der "Hammertour" für ein Schweinegeld auf ein DAV Berghotel zu setzen. Wer somit den Wirt vom Karwendelhaus noch reicher machen möchte, nur zu. Ausserdem fahre ich als voll tätovierter Hardcorebiker sowieso nur mit 3 Riegeln, weil ich dann schon wieder daheim bin, wenn Mr. Scalpel beginnt sein Bike die Forstautobahnen raufzutreten. Wer solchen Müll schreibt sollte sich in seinem Keller auf die Rolle setzen, und über sein Leben nachdenken. 
Grüsse Anderl


----------



## DrecksBecks (12. Juni 2008)

Die Preise auf den Berghütten sind schon eine Frechheit!
Erst quält man sich den Berg hoch, und wird dann mit Wucherpreisen bestraft!

Dazu arbeiten die Wirte, wo andere Urlaub machen!


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (12. Juni 2008)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Die Preise auf den Berghütten sind schon eine Frechheit!
> Erst quält man sich den Berg hoch, und wird dann mit Wucherpreisen bestraft!
> 
> Dazu arbeiten die Wirte, wo andere Urlaub machen!



Na dann werd doch Wirt! 


Wie sahs da oben jetzt nochmal mit dem Schnee aus?


----------



## MTBMax (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich den aufgebachten Vorredner nur anschließen. Das ist alles eine Riesenfrechheit! Wie immer!

Ich bin vor knapp vier Jahren aus dem schönen, heimatlichen bayerischen Oberland nach Berlin gezogen. Jetzt kann ich leider nicht mehr so oft im Karwendel radeln gehen, dafür öffnet so ein Ortswechsel ja manchmal auch den persönlichen Horizont.

Von meinem Balkon aus kann ich die ehem. französisch-sowjetische Sektorengrenze sehen. Da stehen teilweise immer noch so große, graue Mauerbastelstücke rum. War früher angeblich mal ganz lang und durchgehend. Kann man wohl zusammenstecken wie LEGO. Hab auch gehört, dass hier irgendwo noch ganz viele so tolle Mauerstücke rumliegen sollen, die keiner mehr braucht. Vielleicht können wir die ja in den Süden transportieren und ums Karwendel aufstellen. Dann wäre doch allen geholfen. Bevor wir das gute deutsch-hochtechnologische Zeug wieder - wie immer - unter Preis nach China verscherbeln. Hab auch gehört, hier gibt's Leute die so 'ne Mauer immer noch gerne bewachen würden.

Was meint ihr?

Max

PS: Schneehöhe in Berlin 0 cm. Pistenzustand aper.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich persönlich liebe Teer für die Auffahrt! 

Da schmilzt im Frühjahr der Schnee auch schneller drauf. 

Also Leute, teert das Karwendel zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggo (12. Juni 2008)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich liebe Teer für die Auffahrt!
> 
> Da schmilzt im Frühjahr der Schnee auch schneller drauf.
> 
> Also Leute, teert das Karwendel zu!



.....nachdem der westerwald komplett gefliest worden ist!


----------



## DrecksBecks (12. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem zuteeren ist ja keine schlechte Idee - das erspart uns den einen oder anderen Kettenreinigungsthread!


----------



## Berg_Markus (12. Juni 2008)

Schneehöhe Karwendel?  -  Siehe # 19/20 auf 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337752


----------



## polo (12. Juni 2008)

machst du hier eigentlich irgendwas anderes, außer auf diesen karwendelführer hinzuweisen?


----------



## skitheworld (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Wahrscheinlich ist er der zuständige Marketingguru für eine der Erlebnis und Wellnesstempel im  Karwendel. Überall schmeisst er seinen komerziellen Quatsch ins Forum. Es geht darum wieviel Schnee noch liegt, und nicht welche Touri Touren schon fahrbar sind. Ich für meinen Fall schreibe keine Schneehöhenangaben mehr hier rein, weil ich der Meinung bin dass viele Leute die hier mitlesen woanders biken sollten. Wer geteerte Auffahrten liebt soll 5 mal den Tazelwurm rauffahren oder Pässe in den Dolomiten fahren. Eines steht jedoch fest, wenn die Berge des Karwendels zuhauen könnten, würde bei vielen hier die Zahnbürste ins leere fahren. Lasst einfach die Füsse von diesem grossartigen Gebirge.


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (12. Juni 2008)

"Lasst einfach die Füsse von diesem grossartigen Gebirge."


Genau, deshalb schöne Teerstrasse hochbauen. Dann schaffts jeder auch mit dem Rad. Nicht zu Fuß. 

Ich liebe es wenn hier Leute alles bierernst nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (12. Juni 2008)

Habe dem örtlichen Bauamt auch eben meine Vorstellung von einer gelungenen Erschliessung gemailt:


----------



## Trekiger (13. Juni 2008)

sollte neben der Straße nicht auch noch ein Treppenlift laufen


----------



## Berg_Markus (13. Juni 2008)

Hi! Ich find den Führer einfach super und denke, daß das auch andere interessiert. Scheinbar scheint das auch zu stimmen: Schaut mal wieviele Besucher die Seite hat. 
UND: Ich bin kein Vermieter im Karwendel, ich wohne halt hier.


----------



## polo (13. Juni 2008)

es geht nicht darum, daß du vermieter bist, sondern hier kommerzielle interessen des "tourismusverbandes silberregion karwendel" vertrittst, was natürlich hier weder gern gesehen wird, noch erlaubt ist.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juni 2008)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Habe dem örtlichen Bauamt auch eben meine Vorstellung von einer gelungenen Erschliessung gemailt:


Wenn dein Vorschlag endlich umgesetzt wird, werden unsere Buchungszahlen sicher explodieren! Ich denke, es werden Busladungen voller Biker in Bewegung gesetzt, die nur einen Wunsch haben: endlich "richtig biken" zu lernen, Brücken zu ignorieren, Bachdurchfahrten zu meistern. Wir kennen das ja eigentlich nur aus bewegten Bildern.
Wir hier "im Ruhrpott"  , zu denen ja tendenziell und mal so eben pauschal abgefrühstückt, auch du gehörst  , haben's ja nicht so mit Naturschutz wie unsere bayrischen Kollegen, sind aber durchaus lernfähig. 
Die Schneehöhe ist dann auch nicht mehr so wichtig.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## maxa (15. Juni 2008)

Und wie siehts aus, war jetzt schon mal jemand auf der Falkenhütte ?????
Gibts jetzt noch Schnee, auf den Wegen ??


----------



## polo (15. Juni 2008)

anrufen: Tel./Fax  0043 / 5245 / 245


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen...

War am Di auf der Karwendelrunde unterwegs.... 2-3 kleine Schneefelder zwischen kleiner Ahornboden und Karwendelhaus. Sonst ist alles wie immer.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (15. Juni 2008)

Na dann nix wie los. 

Bevor irgendwelche Fundamentalisten die Brücke in die Luft sprengen.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (15. Juni 2008)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Na dann nix wie los.
> 
> Bevor irgendwelche Fundamentalisten die Brücke in die Luft sprengen.



Bin früher auch ohne Brücke drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisu_112 (20. Juli 2008)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Bin früher auch ohne Brücke drüber



Für alle Brückengegner und Nasse-Füße-Fans.

Bin am Mi. die Karwendeltour gefahren. Die Brücke wurde scheinbar durch das viele Wasser/Regen zum Teil weggerissen. Somit muss/darf man wieder durch den Bach gehen.

Gruß


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (20. Juli 2008)

Die Brücke war doch eh nur für Niedrigwasser.....


----------

